# Tegu Talk website



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you so much !!! It was getting hard to down load T.T. and I was timing out and had to take two or three shots at it .. Thank you for your attention to the matter .. Its not easy and nothing is ever cheap ... It looks like lacerta USA got the adds off their site too ... Thank you once again !!!


----------



## markkevin123 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've had the usual geckos, torts, beardies, but I'm moving up a bit and thinking about getting a tegu. The confusion is only with the uvb. I read so many places give conflicting info and people too.
I've read anything from "use MVBs" to "they don't require uvb." However, if I get my tegu I will probably go the safe route and use uvb. I won't get mvbs so I'll probably use the same uvb bulbs that I use for my bearded dragon tanks, which are Zilla Desert Series fluorescent tubes that I like a lot as uvb source. But I want to get this confusion about tegus and uvb cleared up by you guys.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 13, 2011)

You should have made this a seperate thread, you would have gotten a much better response...yes you will definately need a uvb lamp with tegus or you will end up with an animal with mbd and possibly other healh problems


----------

